
Where’s the Yelp for open-source tools? - CrankyBear
https://www.functionize.com/blog/wheres-the-yelp-for-open-source-tools/
======
ColanR
I would have thought github itself filled this niche. Stars, forks, activity
and the number and status of issues are all direct metrics of the facets of
what users care about.

~~~
verdverm
Awesome lists are pretty good, though they often have an amount of stale
content

------
download13
I would have said stackshare if the operators hadn't gone to great lengths to
make it completely unusable

~~~
CrankyBear
There've been a lot of flops, and that's one of them.

